
How the Tech Press Forces a Narrative on Companies it Covers - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/how-the-tech-press-forces-a-narrative-on-companies-it-covers-5f89fdb7793e
======
AndrewKemendo
This is actually a really good analogy, even if it doesn't work perfectly, and
I think is a really good expectation setter for companies just getting into
the game.

Easy to understand and simple and I think fits the psychology of how market
saturation and education about a product grows to bring out different aspects
of a company.

The "ignore the press and keep focused on customers and product" is the best
takeaway from this I think.

------
jseliger
Great article. It reminds me of the Apple hype cycle:
[http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/08/15/chart-of-
the...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/08/15/chart-of-the-week-the-
hype-cycle-of-emerging-technologies/) .

The more one knows about a subject the less one trusts the press:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/07/03/why-you-really-cant-
trust-...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/07/03/why-you-really-cant-trust-the-
media-claire-cain-miller-and-farhad-manjoo-get-things-wrong-in-the-new-york-
times/) , but the editorial standards in the field a person knows are probably
no higher than a field a person doesn't.

------
gohrt
Also, "How the Press Forces a Narrative on Everything it Covers"

------
ohsnap
Good article. 'Horse race narratives' work just as well outside tech news as
well. It is good for readers to pick up on this pattern and be skeptical of
articles before they get sucked in.

------
melindajb
Nice analogy! Would love see a drill in to 12:01 to 2am for startups. :)

